# Planting Rotala Indica or other stem plants?



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Separate the stems. Clean up the stems if necessary. Trim away any parts that don't look healthy. Trim the roots if applicable. Trim the aerial roots if desired. Trim the leaves from the bottom of the stem. Plant the stems individually.

If you have flourite, replant half the stems that came out the next day!:icon_mad:


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

My only question is how do I get them to stay? I'm using eco complete with black samd over it. Thats why I like using the plant weight.


----------



## Remmy (Jan 10, 2007)

Dont use the weights
Grab the end of the stem with your long planting tweezers (a must have), push it deep enough into the substrate that even if you slightly tug at it it remains buried
You can do the stems individually or in small bunches, i usually do mine in bunches of 3 stems and dont overcrowd too much between bunches


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

With tweezers, pull stem bottoms under the substrate at an angle.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Eco Complete is a pain to plant in, but like the others have said, ditch the weights. Kubla described the process accurately.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

hbosman said:


> With tweezers, pull stem bottoms under the substrate at an angle.


+1
I think the _*at an angle*_ part is key. It helps the substrate sit on top of the plant to weigh it down. Going straight down into the substrate makes it too easy for stems to float out.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

If you're desperate, you can let them float at the top of your tank for awhile until better roots start to develop. Then try planting it. If you keep mashing those stems into your substrate without good roots, you're just going to damage them.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

If you leave a few leaves on the bottom of the stem under the substrate, can help hold it down.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

JJ09 said:


> If you leave a few leaves on the bottom of the stem under the substrate, can help hold it down.


This and planting at an angle seem to work best for me using eco-complete (very similar to flourite). This may seem obvious, but make sure the angle is opposite the water flow. All the other suggestions are great as well.


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

KayakJimW said:


> +1
> I think the _*at an angle*_ part is key. It helps the substrate sit on top of the plant to weigh it down. Going straight down into the substrate makes it too easy for stems to float out.


Yep. I learned that lesson... after a frustratingly long time.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

I planted them in groups of 2's and 3's. Hopefully the stems won't rot.


----------

